# So Phresh small animal litter?



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

So up until now I've been using Planet Petco crumbled paper litter, but recently my store switched over to the new So Phresh. I opened one of the bags and immediately I could smell something like air freshener coming from the litter.

I did not expect this at all and I'm both worried and a little peeved. I know rats already have sensitive respiratory tracts but Jackson has been sick lately so he's even more sensitive. Does anyone know if the odor coming from the So Phresh litter will harm a rat / has anybody tried So Phresh small animal bedding before? And if I were to change the brand of litter, does anyone have suggestions? (I don't use Carefresh -- way too dusty for me.)

If it makes any difference, I have a double Critter Nation cage and have three litter boxes set up around the cage, so the litter would only be located in those spots.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use it where there's an odor like that. If you can smell it, I'm assuming it would be so much stronger of a scent for their little noses. 

Eco bedding is really good. It's a paper product and it's literally recycled paper that's shredded and crinkled. I'd say it's 90% dust free. 

For my girls litter boxes though, I use yesterday's news which I 100% recommend! It's recycled paper pellets and has no smell at all (as long as you buy the unscented one). I got a 30 pound bag for under 20$. It absorbs pee really well too. And it makes it easy when you clean the litterbox out because the ones that have been peed on kind of poof up and look different than the rest. 

I hope this helped


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Yesterday's news unscented paper pellet cat litter.


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you! I picked up a bag of Yesterday's News earlier today and am looking forward to seeing how well it works.


----------

